# Pruning cabomba



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi all! In my 20gal I have what appears to be Cabomba or something like it. I was wondering, what's the best way to prune this plant? Should I uproot it, trim the base and replant (and possibly mess up the soil substrate) or can I just trim the tops to the level that I want? Will it keep growing if I do that?

Thanks in advanced!

-ricardo


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

With Cabomba, I usually trim and replant the tops. I leave the bottom stems in place because they will resprout new tops, increasing your stand of plants. After several trimmings like this, eventually the bottoms will start to look a little ragged, then I will pull out the bottoms or trim right at gravel level if your worried about disturbing the soil. Often it will sprout new plants right from the roots.
HTH


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Awesome, just what I wanted to know and was hoping for! Thanks Steve!

-ricardo


----------

